# Big Timber Rattler...and neat story



## irishleprechaun (Sep 1, 2008)

Out doing food plots today and saw a deer bone in the pines next to the plot.  Went in looking for a skull and saw Mr. no-shoulders laying in there.  Didn't have a pistol so got me a long forked stick.  On the way in I saw a small rabbit by my feet and he was acting strange.  Saw yellow jackets on his back and noticed some fang holes...he had been hit by that rattler.  I went over and pinned down the rattler and took care of him.  Found the rabbit later dead so put them both in the cooler and took em to the taxidermist and he is going to make a mount with both the snake and the rabbit since  it was a really rare encounter to see the "kill" of the rabbit by the snake.  A really cool encounter.  He measured 62" long and 8" in girth, 10 rattles and a button.  Meat is in the freezer...


----------



## letsemwalk (Sep 1, 2008)

lets see them pictures when you get it back from the taxidermy. Scary but great find.


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 1, 2008)

where in Ga.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 1, 2008)

What a unique find!  That will be a cool mount with a great story!  You gonna put some of them deer bones in the diorama too?


----------



## Hoss (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a pretty cool find there and should make a great mount.  Look forward to seeing it in the future.

Hoss


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 1, 2008)

Dang Irish thats a heck of a snake..........................


----------



## kevincox (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate rattlesnakes!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 1, 2008)

*wow*

I hate snakes, but that is a cool story and can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 1, 2008)

deep'we R said:


> where in Ga.



Garland Mountain...up 411 just north of Rydal, GA...next mountain north of pine log mountain...


Thanks everyone...taxidermist still backed up said it will be about 3 months, so the pic's will be later.  I kept the deer bone so that's a great suggestion...will throw that in there as well.

The part I didn't tell in the story was that when I pounded him in the head I shocked the ground with those 3 hits and found out we were right on top of a ground hornet nest...hundreds came out and I got popped a few times and had to wait a while to recover the snake (with a real long stick).  I may have to see if I can have a few hornets freeze dried to include in the mount


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 1, 2008)

last year my wife made a great western chili w/ beans out of rattlesnake. let me know I will send you the recipe....


----------



## leo (Sep 2, 2008)

That's an interesting encounter you had, sounds like it will make an neat mount


----------



## ranger1977 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd like to see the finished mount.


----------



## red tail (Sep 2, 2008)

That will look great!!  Got one myself saterday afternoon at camp/  he was around 4 1/2" -5" with 13 ratles and a button. man them things are mean looking.


----------



## SkyHigh (Sep 6, 2008)

I was out scouting Friday in Bleckley County and about stepped on a Timber Rattler. It was 5' 1/2 -6' long. Had just eaten something. Had 11 rattles on it. I almost had to turn around and go back to the truck and change my drawers. Later that day found a skin from either it or one just as long.  Those things are big and mean looking.


----------



## crowe1187 (Sep 6, 2008)

darrell will take care of you. Isnt hard to recognize the old workplace!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 7, 2008)

crowe1187 said:


> darrell will take care of you. Isnt hard to recognize the old workplace!



LOL...good spot crowe I wondered if anyone would notice.  He has done 3 deer mounts, a bobcat and now this, all within the last year.  He just smiles everytime he sees me come in the door....


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Sep 8, 2008)

neat story and nice rattler


----------



## dbwilkey (Sep 11, 2008)

good ol' garland mtn.

my uncle has some land up there


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 15, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Sent you a P.M.

Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats pretty cool...can you post pics of the mount when you get it back?


----------

